

Sunless, rainless farming - Trey-Jackson
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110411/ap_on_hi_te/eu_netherlands_sunless_farming

======
ph0rque
_Meeuws says a building of 100 sq meters (1,075 sq. feet) and 14 layers of
plants could provide a daily diet of 200 grams (7 ounces) of fresh fruit and
vegetables to the entire population of Den Bosch, about 140,000 people._

So that comes out to 280 kg/m^2, or 57 lb/ft^2? Sounds really high to me...
AeroFarms claim 30 lbs/ft^2 (<http://aerofarms.com/why/comparison/>). Color me
skeptical.

